# The Irregulars of Hollowfaust



## Nightfall (Aug 28, 2002)

And so it begins...Part 1 

The journey across the forbidding land close to the Festering fields and near the Mounds of man had been brutal for the small party. Opheila could only admire her stawalt companion, Sir Silas and the rest as they traveled closely together. They were apart of  one of the few caravans brave enough to travel this way. Within sight of her strange silverly eyes, she could make out the distant mountain and some where out there, Hollowfaust, where Madriel had called her to come. 

"By Kadum's black heart, I hope we can travel unmolosted then" said Varl, the half-elf apparently unused to the hot winds and dry lands surrounding them.

"Probably not, Varl." Ban seem to take the heat in stride. Apparently his "secret" training had been helping cope with such situations. "These lands are unclaimed by anyone and we past the last chance we had of protection when we crossed the Broadreach. I doubt anyone could hold them for long, especially with the Sweltering plains south of us, andd the Festering Fields to east" 

Silas said nothing, merely nodded and kept walking. _"Odd that he  doesn't have a mount, like most paladins would." _  Opheila thought, _"But then he's definately not like any paladin I've ever met..."_ She remembered meeting him in Rockvale. He wasn't quite socialable but certainly he radiated not just an aura of mence, but also that a devoted warrior. Some times she envied him.  Varl they had met in Rust fang, where they traveled in cognito. Varl was crucial in helping them avoid or deal with some of the more vicious elements in the Calastian Hegemony. They had met the half-elf, alone and drunk, after losing an apparent wager with some minor official. He was loyal to them afterwards, even though he could be a bit mercucial in nature. Ban Stormwatcher apparently had contacts in Durrover and through out the range of the Ganjus and into Hollowfaust itself. His elven nature belied the actual hardiness his training apparently gave him, as he was defty and quick, but also strong as well. Thus he came to join their band as they traveled west ward towards Hollowfaust...

The name still made Ophelia shudder. Hollowfaust, city of necromancers. A place where the dead and the living walked side by side. It wasn't a normal place, but then that might explain why Maderial had called her there. Ophelia knew that while her offical papers proved she was here on a mission, she knew that the impetus for this had been the Angel of Mercy herself. Thus she was reassured by her companions. Ban, the guide and scout, a hardy man and devoted to the ideals of the earth and healing. Varl, while flamboyant and certainly a little mercanary, was not merely worldly wise but also loyal in his own way. And grim but resolute Silas, a man with some hurts inside she could tell...but even so, a strong and devoted man. 

Together, in just a few short days, they would reach their destination. The march had been slow but mainly because everyone knew that raiders and titanspawn were high this year. No one knew why. The only hope was strength in numbers and faith in the gods. In any case, they only been attacked once on their long journey here, and that was just after crossing the Broadreach. Apparently some deranged titanspawn, of some name she couldn't remember, attacked. It flew over head, and killed the first two people to cross it. Ban with his longbow, brought it low and Silas finished it off. "Wyrmspawn!" she thought. "Yes that was it. Nasty little thing." Ban later told her there were much bigger ones, and that the one they killed was barely out of the egg so to speak. Still, they traveled with care. 

For now the party sat and ate as the caravan had drawn to a stopping point. Just to the right of them, the clouded cover Gascar Mountains loomed large over the plains, though they were far from their great spires. 

Varl started to tune his lute. Silas stood up and moved away. Ban however, was a little less tactful.  "Varl, you may be of my race, but I'd rather hear a harpy's cry than have you play that. So please. Don't." Varl looked at Ban who, while usually the calm one, apparently didn't want to upset the paladin. Varl went back to his meal, putting the lute back in his backpack. Ophelia, being the more social of the group, joined the elf as he was checking his bow and the animals. "So Ban, I've never been outside of Angelsgate, much less Durrover itself. What can you tell me of Hollowfaust?" 
"Very little I'm afraid. Being a follower of Tanil and Denev, I abhore undead. But I do know they still hold to the gods there. I know also there some god of the dead they worship as well. He's apparently well liked by these necromancers, as far as I can tell. I've never really been in the city. I've always enjoy being among the outdoors."  "Well I don't mind the outdoors," she said as she slapped away a small bug. Ban turn and nearly jumped, as his eyes grew wide. "Opheila!" He reached with his boot and crushed it swiftly before it could skitter away "What? It was just a bug!" "Not just any bug, that was a Blood moth. You were lucky it wasn't hungry and there weren't  more." "Oh" Ophelia felt a little embarrassed that she didn't know this. Ban saw this and smiled softly "It's okay Ophelia dear. I don't expect an innocent like you to know such things." " I know...but I feel so stupid." "Don't. It's not like you can expect everything in this world to be dangerous. Anyway I think it's best if we turn in. We still have three more days of travel I estimate. Maybe less if nothing impedes our progress." 

They all then turned, as the sky dimmed and the night drew a little cooler. Tonight the slept under the same skies as those that would yearn for them...

For now I stop. But soon, I, Nightfall, Sage of the Scarred Lands will continue this tale. For theirs is a story that must be told. Unlikely though they may be, unwilling though they are, heroes are what they truly be. And one yet to come...


----------



## Ruined (Aug 29, 2002)

Cool. The evangelist of Scarred Lands begins his own story hour! Preach on, brother Nightfall...


----------



## Lars Frehse (Aug 29, 2002)

GREAT!

This is a good start! And I am glad to see that at last you got your campaign going!


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 30, 2002)

Yeah I'll have more soon and I have to edit the above scene. I just misinterpret ONE small thing, but it won't affect the outcome. 

Glad you like it Lars.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 30, 2002)

And so it begins part 2 

The trek through the one passable route between the lands connecting Heteronomy of Virduk and that of Hollowfaust was thankfully uneventful. In under three short days, the caravan arrived within sight of the walls of Hollowfaust. It was there that the group cut back from the caravan to start making out plans as to what they were to do. 

"I need to reach my contact here in Hollowfaust" Ban said as they drew together,"I will meet up with you all later, however, at the Weary Pilgrim. I heard it's a common resting place inside the city."

"The Weary Pilgrim eh?" Varl appeared intrigued. "Do they have much in the way of hiring swords? I figure we can't live on the generosity of others much longer" 

"Maybe. I really can't say since I don't know much of the city, Varl." Ban appeared not to care that much about montary matters, regardless of Varl's mercenary nature. 

Silas deferred to Ophelia on their matter "Silas and I must meet with the representitive of this local shrine here in Hollowfaust. But we'd be happy to meet back with you at the Weary Pilgrim after we'd have a chance to find out why we were sent here and what we can do." 

"Fine" Ban said. "I'm sure Varl can stay out of trouble long enough for me to conclude my business as well. We'll expect you for dinner but if you can't make it, we'll just assume you'll visit us come the following day. Be sure not wander about though after the sun goes down. That's when the dead come out to do their patrols." 

Opheila couldn't contain her shudder, and Silas just looked grimmer than before. 

They approached the gate, with Ban leading them on. 

There were approximately seven guardsman, each wearing black platemail, and the symbol of Hollowfaust, seven arch ways with a sun above it, and a scroll below the arches. The first man, a tall lanky human with a sunburnt face and slight scar on his right cheek addressed them, as his friend, a younger looking human stood by. "Greetings travelers and welcome to the Free City-State of Hollowfaust. Here there are no laws save that of Soverign Council and Hollowfaust. Beyond these gates is peace unless you bring none with you. May you find what you seek. What is your business here?" 

Ban figured this was a typical welcome since the other guards were saying the same thing "I am Ban Stormwatcher, of Vere-Tre. I come in peace. I seek only to find a friend." 

The guard's other friend cocked his head and motioned to Ban. He whispered to the scarred guard who said. "Pass then Ban Stormwatcher of Vere-Tre. May you find what you seek." 
Ban moved his horse over as the guard reached up and passed him a note. It read as follows "Ban, meet me at the Rising Ravenskull. I'll be waiting there. A" Ban smiled and nodded. "Thank you. Can you tell me where the Rising Ravenskull is?" "Certainly. It's just to the west of the first gate. You follow this street, for four or five block. Can't miss it. It will be on your right." 

Ban rode on with his horse in tow taking in the sites of the city. 

Meanwhile, Opheila was trying to gather directions from the guard, who was helpful, even though he wasn't extremely patient. "Yes my lady, as I said, to reach the Shrine of Undying Sun, you have to head to Drover Plaza, which is just over my right shoulder, you follow that street until you come to the Plaza, it will be the large marble bulding on your left. You won't miss it." 
Ophelia smiled warming. "The Redeemer's blessings on you dear guardsman" The guardsman nodded and prepared to deal with the other arrivals.

"How do I reach the Weary Pilgrim and do you know if they would have any information about what goes on here?"  Varl was trying his best to be charming and polite to an obviously gruff and unwelcoming Guardsman. "I don't know about information, but the Weary Pilgrim is just straight ahead. You can't miss it." 

"Thank you." Varl rode on and headed to the place where many an adventurer had tried their luck...and found that such luck is not always expected. 

Thus for now the company is parted. But more of their tale will be told. For now, they seek and gather what knowledge they can. For now, the shadow lurk with both things created by magics and titans. In them, lurk also eyes, red and uncaring, eyes that seek and ready to destroy the divine races for the calamities they inflicted. For now though, the tail ends here. 

[Editor's note, I purposely misspelled tale.  ]


----------



## madriel (Aug 30, 2002)

Very cool, Nightfall.  Congratulations on finally getting your players to play SL.  Hope y'all enjoy it as much as we have.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2002)

Well let me put it this way, I've already got MORE players wanting to play this than I do in real life.


----------



## Xaltar (Sep 2, 2002)

Nightfall,

Pretty cool story so far.  The second post seems to flow much better and I'm starting to get a feel for the characters.

I like Ban the best.  



> _Originally posted by Nightfall_
> *Ban however, was a little less tactful. "Varl, you may be of my race, but I'd rather hear a harpy's cry than have you play that. So please. Don't." *


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 2, 2002)

Xal,

 I've had time to consult with players and get a better understanding of their movitations. I like Ban too. But I think you'll come to appreciate Silas soon enough.


----------



## Xaltar (Sep 2, 2002)

Yeah, I can see that Silas has the potential of being one of the more intriguing characters.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm sure Silas' player will appreciate that.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 3, 2002)

Finally a Scarred Lands story that doesn't scare me away after the first couple of posts due to bad writing! 

Nightfall...can't wait to see the tale  unfold. I like HollowFaust and Mithrall and all the supps from the Scarred Lands. Now a good rousing tail to bring it to life!


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 4, 2002)

Doing my best my friend!  I will have Ban's tale up soon.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 4, 2002)

broccli head, you should try "struggle and strife" by Larse Fresne.  It is set in the scarred land too, and the heroes are making their way to mithril.  I think it is pretty well written.

Ancalagon


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 4, 2002)

Ancalagon said:
			
		

> *broccli head, you should try "struggle and strife" by Larse Fresne.  It is set in the scarred land too, and the heroes are making their way to mithril.  I think it is pretty well written.
> 
> Ancalagon *




On your recommendation, I think that I'll check that one out also. 

BTW, when do we get more Irregulars?


----------



## enrious (Sep 4, 2002)

Some notes about Silas:

Physical Description:

Silas stands 6'2" and weighs 225lbs. He keeps his long black hair held in a clasp and on occasion trims his beard.  He has a few white hairs despite his age of 24.

On occasion his left arm trembles as if from an old wound, although he stops it by grabbing his trousers or shirt in an effort to hide it.

He wears platemail, with a matte black finish and a mixture of black and grey cloth covering it.  His helm completely hides his face when closed, and is remarkable for the bone horns growing out of each side. 

In battle he wields either a finely crafted greatsword decorated with ancient promises or a splendid longbow that bears a simple carving that roughly means "Retribution"

Personality:  

He prefers to be by himself, even offering to stand in for someone else's watch or simply letting his relief sleep rather than wake them.  He seldom says more than he must, leaving it to the listener to understand his meaning.  He has at times demonstrated great ability to engage in diplomacy, which suggests that he's capable of social niceties but simply prefers not to engage in them.

He also doesn't seem to have much patience with most of the members of his Church's clergy.

Background:

What little his traveling companions has been able to glean is that he used to be a woodsman and guide but suffered some tragedy around 4 or 5 years prior.  He has not discussed why, but he seems to have emerged as a devoted paladin of Madriel.


----------



## enrious (Sep 4, 2002)

D'oh.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 5, 2002)

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *
> 
> On your recommendation, I think that I'll check that one out also.
> 
> BTW, when do we get more Irregulars? *




I'm just about done. I just needed to check something with one of my players is all Broccoli

Btw Thanks Enrious for posting Silas.


----------



## madriel (Sep 5, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm just about done. I just needed to check something with one of my players is all Broccoli
> 
> *




Riiiight, and the fact that you just got R&R2 has nothing to do with it.  Sure, Nightfall, we believe you.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 5, 2002)

Hollowfaust dragged me to Scarred Lands, and I still think the necromancer's city to be one of the most imaginative setting I've ever found. 

So I'm hooked by your story 

More, please!


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 5, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Riiiight, and the fact that you just got R&R2 has nothing to do with it.  Sure, Nightfall, we believe you. *




Well that might slow me down...  But I assure you, I DO Have a working draft near completion.

And yes Horiato, I'll have more soon!


----------



## Lars Frehse (Sep 5, 2002)

Anc, thank you for pimping my storyhour! 

Anyway, Nightfall, I am curious about the next part!


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 6, 2002)

Ask and yea shall receive. 

Irregulars of Hollowfaust

Meeting at the Rising Ravenskull

Ban kept his horse going at an easy pace. While it wasn't a particularly crowded street, the unnamed lane was considerable narrow, at least not wide enough for more than two mounted men riding side by side. To Ban's left many houses with long vines and some small flowers hung from window tresses.  The large looming wall of Hollowfaust stood over, as it cast a small shadow in the afternoon sun. To his right, a large gambling hall stood with symbol of Enkili displayed prominently.  _"Figures the Lord of Rogues would use such a place."_ Ban mused to himself, as he took in more of the city's sights. He could see a few small children playing ball near a building that was most likely another small residential area. What really surprised him was the fact that the city WAS lively. Not as lively as Shelzar if the tales from that pleasure city were true, but certainly Hollowfaust has a robust if sober attitude about it. The children playing here were playing, singing songs. Certainly this wasn't an image that Ban knew much of. _"Still it's not like the city is filled with heartless monsters."_ Ban rode on and then finally saw his destination. There, hanging on the side, a raven's skull with sunbeams comes from around it. Ban quickly dismounted and walked his horse to a near horse tie. Securing his horse, Ban walked calmly inside the large alehouse. The place was sparse, with only a few tables and the lonely bar. The barkeep was standing behind the bar, polishing some glass mugs colored a dark brown. To his left, Ban could see his contact.  A large half elf was sitting all by himself, slowly nursing a small mug of ale as if waiting for someone. Lifting his head, Janus Silvermane paused then smiled 

"Ban Stormwatcher! Good to see you! Come sit. I'm glad you could make it." 

Janus was not of Ban's people, born of a union of forsaken and human, Janus had taken some of his mother's stocky side while still having some of his father's natural grace. His mane of silvered hair was slightly colored to a more somber gray, as his soft lavender hued eyes took in his friend. 

"So how was your trip? Not much trouble along the way here I hope?" 

Ban smiled at his friend and also one of his mentors. Janus had come to Vesh to learn the skills of the Vigils. In no short time, he had fought off several bands of Slitheren, along with thwarting a plot by Calastian spies to undermine Veshian efforts to keep Burok Torn secure from high gorgon raids. Now the elf was showing a little of his age, as well as his true demeanor, for he had long since abandoned any thought of returning to Termana. 

"That's for younger elves and other dreamers, Ban." 

He had remarked to Ban once as they had met in Vesh when Ban was first interested in training with them. 

"My journey here was fine. Not too uneventful, just some minor attacks by some wayward beasts. Just a wyrmspawn was all. " 

"Good, let me get you an ale then we can talk some more." 

Ban smiled as Janus boisterously called the barkeep to bring them two mugs of Trumish Ale. 

"So I take it this isn't just a social call then Janus?" 
Ban asked as they were served. 

"No I'm afriad not my boy. I have troubling news. Seems there's been an influx of titanspawn in the city. Speficially, there's been sightings of Slitheren in the area, White wraiths for sure." 

"Slitheren!?" Ban hissed as he griped the hilt of his longsword tightly. 

"Aye, I'm afraid so. No idea as to why exactly, but a friend of a friend told me, that one of the journeymen was in the old Ghost Quarter. Apparently he'd been looking for some old relics that might have been lost there before the founding of Hollowfaust. Nothing of importance to me or you, but certainly, he wasn't prepared to deal with what happened. Apparently they were assualted, and only one man escaped, my friend's friend. He said they had found a stone with strange markings on it. No idea as to what language but it seem to interest the Slitheren, since when they sent some guardsmen, a few Unfailing and a master from the Animator society, the stone had been moved." 

"That does sound odd." 

"Aye well, I thought it be best if you kept your guard up. There been a few attack inside the city. A few have died but nothing that makes me thing it's nothing more than their usual hit and run tactics. Just be careful." 

"I will Janus and thanks." Ban drained his glass and took his leave. 

_"Slitheren?! Here? What can they be looking for?"_ 

The answer might yet not be within Ban's grasp...but when it would be, he would live to regret asking that question.


----------



## Xaltar (Sep 6, 2002)

Nightfall,

You have great descriptions and some amazing understanding of your environment.  

My only comment, constructive criticism mind you, is to break up the post into a few more paragraphs.  This may just be a copy and paste thing since it has happened to both my wife and I when importing our storyhours from MS Word to the boards.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks Xaltar.  I'll be sure to try and do that.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 6, 2002)

I too was pulled into reading more about the scared lands by reading Hollowfaust.  (actualy, it was a pdf... and I bought 3 books since, books I wouldn't have bought if it wasn't for the pdf!)

I had the same problem in the past about paragraph breaks.  make sure to put 2 spaces between each paragraph when you write, or copy/paste only one paragraph at a time.

Ancalagon


----------



## Horacio (Sep 6, 2002)

Or use a normal text editor, not that obscene monters called Word...


----------



## drquestion (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's my description and background for Ban:

   Ban was born in Vera-Tre, but he emigrated to Vesh while still a very young elf.  His parents fought alongside Vigilants in the Druid Wars, and, impressed by their bravery and somewhat dissillusioned with the isolationism of Vera-Tre after so many nations had come to its aid, they left Vera-Tre for Vesh, taken Ban along with them.  Both parents became members of the Vigil.  However, the family contiued to return to Vera-Tre periodically, in order to visit friends and relatives, so Ban is somewhat familiar with the area and knows people there.
      Wanting to follow in his parents' footsteps, Ban began training to join the Vigil himself.  He trained hard not only in the arts of combat, but also in techniques for survival both in the wilderness and in cities.  As a native of Vera-Tre, he feels most at home in forests and other wilderness areas, but he also knows how to handle himself in cities.  Ban also became particularly adept at fighting slitheren, as his parents had been active in searching out their warrens for the Vigil, and they were able to give him special tips. Eventually, Ban was able to join the Vigil as a junior member, and he has participated in several assignments, mostly involving investigating slitheren attacks, but also some minor diplomatic assignments.  
    Ban is relatively tall for an elf (5'7"), with deep black hari and green eyes.  He is friendly enough, in a quiet kind of way.  He would like to believe in people's basic goodness, but he is
not naive, and does not place his trust in those who have not earned it unless he absolutely has to.  Ban believes in personal honor - he avoids lying whenever possible and he would never cheat or steal (unless the theft was somehow a justifiable goal of one of his missions with the vigil - stealing a powerful destructive magical item from an evil mage, for example).  He is a good person, and he believes in righting wrongs, protecting the innocent, etc.  However, his main consideration is his duty
towards Vesh, and while he certainly will not commit evil acts, he is also unlikely to stray from his course in order to prevent the evil acts of others, if doing so would jeopardize his mission.  The two most important things in Ban's life are his parents and the Veshian Vigil.  So far, those two things have not come in to conflict (his parents are vigilants, too, after all), but if they did, he would probably stand by his parents unless he had irrefutable proof that they had done something completely against his morality.
    As a ranger and a Vigilant, Ban worships Tanil, but he also venerates Denev, as that is the religion of his ancestors.  He is not, however, nearly as fanatically devoted to nature as the elves of Vera-Tre.  He eats meat, for example, seeing it as part of the natural order of things.

_Edit:  sorry about the formatting.  I cut and pasted this from an e-mail and it didn't turn out so pretty_


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks Doc!  Anyway guys I went back and made those changes but I appreciate the comments! I hope you're enjoying yourself.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 6, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Ask and yea shall receive.
> 
> "Slitheren?! Here? What can they be looking for?"
> 
> The answer might yet not be within Ban's grasp...but when it would be, he would live to regret asking that question. *




Thanks...I'll ask more often. Great to see your post and your description of the world of the Scarred Lands. I love the allusion to other places and past times especially with Janus Silvermane..is he an NPC or a Player? 

I love Sliteren and the Vigilant! Is Ban a Vigilant? What level did you start the PCs? I have ye to pick up a copy of _Warrens of the Ratmen_.

Love the foreshadowing! 
Can't wait until the next update.

edit: I read Ban's character's description and got the answer to question about his Vigilant status! Vigil-in-training...cool!


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 6, 2002)

As to your question regarding Janus. He's just an NPC. Ranger 6/Viligant 4th. He's mainly there to act as liason/contact master for the Vigils for any thing going on in the West. He works with both the Ganjus Vigil and the Pelernoi. Officially though he reports to the latter. Right now he's working setting up a small Vigil in Gascar Peaks, but it's tough going. Not everyone wants such Vigil that far from Vesh.


----------



## enrious (Sep 7, 2002)

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *
> I have ye to pick up a copy of Warrens of the Ratmen.
> *




Do so.  Now.


----------



## Ruined (Sep 7, 2002)

Wow, did all of us get dragged into Scarred Lands due to Hollowfaust?  The cover entranced me, then the idea that it was a city of not-so-evil necromancers hooked me. The history of the city blew me away, but there were all these cool parts I didn't quite understand, so I had to get more, and down she goes...

And celebration is due! I start my first intro session with one of the characters this weekend. And soon, I hope to be in the ranks with these other fine storytellers, spreading the word of SL as a story hour...  Can I meet the fine standards set by Nightfall, Lars, SSS-Druid, and others?


----------



## Lars Frehse (Sep 7, 2002)

I can't wait for it!


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2002)

I'm with you Lars. The more the merrier!  Good luck with yours Ruined!

*is kind of glad it took Hollowfaust and undead to draw us all together!*


----------



## madriel (Sep 7, 2002)

Err, my group just had the Gazetteer when we started playing.  

I can't wait to restart our campaign.  It's been on hold for six months due to RL stuff and all sorts of goodies have come out since then.  We were playing in Khirdet and we're not heading for Hollowfaust when we pick up again.  We're going to Burok Torn.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2002)

Well have fun in Burok Torn then! Just be ware the High Gorgons!  I would like to see Bov's story hour again. It was neat watching you guys traverse that part of Ghelspad.


----------



## Lars Frehse (Sep 7, 2002)

For me, too, it was the Gazetteer that drew me to the scarred lands. When I read it, I really enjoyed the feeling that there is an adventure hook around every corner...

So, enjoy Burok Torn.

And, Nightfall, I am pretty envious of your players contributing to your Story Hour.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2002)

Well I'm just lucky that the guys I play with are GREAT players. I mean I'd kill to have them play with me in real life.


----------



## Xaltar (Sep 7, 2002)

Hey Nightfall, how do you handle online gameplay?  Messageboards?

I'm sort of interested in forming an online campaign at some point, but I actually have to turn away real-life gamers!


----------



## enrious (Sep 7, 2002)

We game via IRC.

I'm afraid my attention span is too short for messa...


----------



## madriel (Sep 8, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Well have fun in Burok Torn then! Just be ware the High Gorgons!  I would like to see Bov's story hour again. It was neat watching you guys traverse that part of Ghelspad. *




High Gorgons?  Been there, killed that.  The Bov also threw four _wall of hornets_ at us at the same time, plus some of those Totems of Mormo.  Didn't even lose anybody.  

I've been trying to write it up properly as a SH, but I'm having trouble reconstructing the timeline.  I'd also have to decide where to retcon it to fit with sourcebooks that came out afterwards.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 8, 2002)

In what way? I mean it's not like you ressurrected Mormo right?  If you DO need some help I'll be happy to do it.


----------



## madriel (Sep 8, 2002)

I didn't have info on clerical domains, so my cleric has the Earth domain which is not canon for Madriel.  

Bov didn't have a description of Khirdet to use.  He decided the druids lived in treehouses.  In the sourcebooks they live in wattle and daub huts.  It'd be easy to combine the two.

Things like that.

I'll be sure to drop you a line if I need help, Nightfall.



When's the next update?


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 8, 2002)

Tomorrow most likely. I got a few other things I HAVE to do but I promise update will be before the next session (which is Tuesday at 8 pm) 

*smirk* Could say you were granted that post thusmathusly by Madriel.  But no biggie.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 9, 2002)

Waiting for that update...


----------



## enrious (Sep 9, 2002)

Yeah, I wanna find out what happens next.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Nightfall....when are you going to continue the tale of the Irregulars?


----------



## enrious (Oct 2, 2002)

Yeah.

I mean, where else do you see a paladin throwing his mug of beer at someone during a bar fight?


----------



## NiTessine (Oct 5, 2002)

enrious said:
			
		

> *Yeah.
> 
> I mean, where else do you see a paladin throwing his mug of beer at someone during a bar fight? *




Damnable exams week... I knew I shouldn't have missed that session.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 7, 2002)

Nightfall, you promised us an update!


----------



## enrious (Oct 9, 2002)

<Stan Lee> What's this, True Believers?  Two paladins sneaking out of a bar for a midnight tryst? </Stan Lee>

Hmm....I seem to remember an old method of summoning Nightfall.



Nightfall.  Nightfall.  Nightfall.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 9, 2002)

enrious said:
			
		

> *<Stan Lee> What's this, True Believers?  Two paladins sneaking out of a bar for a midnight tryst? </Stan Lee>
> 
> Hmm....I seem to remember an old method of summoning Nightfall.
> 
> ...




I know one better method:

Scarred Lands

Scarred Lands!

Scarred Lands!


----------



## enrious (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, the Scarred Lands is easily the worst campaign setting I've ever seen.  Compared to the Forgotten Realms, it should be called the Scared Lands.  I mean, there's only 8 major dieties in there, not to mention Titans.  The 'Realms has over a hundred, so it's better.  

The Scared Lands also have talking, humanoid rats as a race.  I mean really, who doesn't know that it's a shallow homage to Splinter from the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles?  Very amateurish.

And don't get me started on Hollowfaust.  A city of necromancers?  With living subjects?  Sanitation was bad enough in ancient cities, who wants to have a zombie cooking for you?  Could have been better.


(My character is soooo dead.  )


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 9, 2002)

You are fortunate that I'm a RESTRAINED man. Slow I admit, but RESTRAINED.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 9, 2002)

Silas and Ophelia

Path way to Darkness Lit Part 1

Silas walked calmly besides Ophelia who was keeping the horse at a slow walk.  The street to Drovers Plaza was busily being worked as hawkers and a few small makeshift stalls called out. 

"Eye of Newt, fresh eye of Newt, good for all spells!"  Cried out one man, who was obviously trying to garner some money from a simpleton spellcaster or two. 

"Finest tools you'll not find anywhere south of Trum! Fine worked steel here!" cried a young lad who was probably hawking some stolen goods. The guards that had been walking the beat along here had already heard and were on their way to shut him down.

Silas sighed to himself and could only hope that the day would be better spent finding out the Lady of Mercy's will. He already spent much of the time dealing with that annoying half elf, Varl. Ban, while cheerful, seemed to be at least willing to deal with threats that Silas knew must be dealt with. He did feel a slight twinge in him as he thought over this. _This place, surrounded by filthy undead. Still it's not my place to judge their laws. If the Redeemer saw fit to allow them to be spared, then he was in no position to argue otherwise. _

Then came the noises. More people, apparently caravans from all over western Ghelspad. Here some tribal barbarians from the frigid northlands of Albadia stood shoulder to shoulder with guardsmen from the nine lands of Darakeene. Along side them walked some would be adventures, a dwarf with a great axe chiding his friend, the half elf about some remark. Also he could make a bosterious arguement between to people 

"And I say the Abyss with the Calastians! They've only looked after one peoples, themselves." Silas could see a Hollowfaustian older man standing on his porch discussing with some heat at a man, obviously a Calastian patroit or at least admirer of them wearing the symbol of the Slaver as well as handing out leaflets. 

"Aye, but you can't deny that they are far safer than some places." 

"So it is here! Now be off, or I'll have the Blackshields take you in for disturbing the peace." 

Over it all though he could make out the sounds of children laughing and playing. Over to his left side, he saw why the guards said the shrine would be easy to find. In a place where the timbers were dark, and thus drew in the warmth of the Urkudran sun, the shrine was of gray, nearly white marble, with three tall pillars carved the sigil of the Lady. Over the archway, her sign was prominently displayed along with the sun. The marble stairs held a slightly odd sight, for one used to seeing many people come to chapels and temples for prayers and healing. There were four figures, two of them obviously children, both were playing with a ball in the bright sun, while the other two people _"Perhaps their parents"_ thought Silas, a woman dressed in a clerical habit and a tall grim looking fellow with dark hair and even darker looking eyes. 

As they got closer to this scene, the children, heedless of their approach, tossed a ball in their direction. The ball rolled, and Silas stopped it with the toe of his boot. He reached down and picked the ball. A small girl, probably no more than 6 or 8 winters old, stood slightly gawking at him.  Her left hand played with her straight hair.  She was obvious a little uncomfortable, slightly nervous but also in awe of the man dressed in full plate, with the symbol of the Redeemer hanging from around his neck. 

"Here you are." he said, not exactly gruff but by no means endearing, as he handed her the ball. 

"Thknk you sir." The girl seemed nice enough, if a bit shy. 

"You're welcome." Silas then turned to the twosome that had come upon them. 

"Greetings and the Lady's Blessing on you both. I am Helvara Tarn, head priestess of this shrine and this" she nodded, indicating the man next to her, "is my bodyguard and fellow follower of the Redeemer, Uther Kortas." 

The dour looking man merely nodded to both. Ophelia was the first to make introductions, being the more social of the two them. 

"I am Ophelia Natali Caliira, cleric from Angelsgate in Durrover, and this is my companion, Silas, paladin of the Redeemer." 

"Blessings on you both then. I'm glad that the Order was kind enough to send you both. I was beginning to wonder if you would make it. Please, if you would follow Uther and myself, we'll take inside for privacy sake." 

Silas wasn't sure what that meant, his vision had little to with some "Order" but he decided that it was best to follow. Questions would come later. Ophelia smiled. 

"Of course. Just let me dismount and we will follow you in" 

Uther spot his voice was like a scrapping of metal over stone. "You can tie your horse just over there, Sister." He pointed to a small stand of horses that were gathered near the shrine. 

Opheila then took her horse over, as the others waited for her. They then went inside, Helvara in the lead with Uther close behind her, as Ophelia and Silas followed suit. 

"If I may be so bold, Priestess, "asked Ophelia, "I was wondering why anyone would need protection in this city. Is it dangerous?" 

Helvara smiled "Nay, not more than some. And please no need for formality here. I'm simply Helvara. Hollowfaust is a very lawful city. It's just that now there's been some…problems between the Sovereign Council and our shrine here." 

Helvara paused, as she grew a little quiet while Uther seemed to grow very irate for some reason, giving an even dourer look if that was possible.  Helvara resumed. 

"I'll explain that in a minute. There have also been some strange occurrences, which have resulted in the death of a couple citizens. Fortunately the guards here are quick to deal with troublemakers, but unfortunately this might be a bit out of their league." 

"I see" Silas said. "I hope all will be made clear then as to why we were summoned. I heed the Lady's call of course, but I prefer to know why." 

And more will be revealed soon, as the pages turn soon to this tale, as the pathways of death and the dead will reveal a secret long buried and things most foul indeed. Fouler than death...and yet fouler than the stench of dying.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 10, 2002)

I knew that my _Summon Nightall_ would work!

Let's try it again:

_By the power of the Scarred Lands

From the burned ashes of Hollowfaust

In the blasted land soiled by the Titans

I call for the Prophet

Come to me, Nightfall

Come to me!

_


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 10, 2002)

*operator's voice rings out*

We're sorry. The number you called is not in service at this time. Please check the number again. If you need help please contact your operator for assistance.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 21, 2002)

Bump but update forthcoming!


----------



## Horacio (Oct 21, 2002)

Bumping your own thread is not polite, leave taht task to me...


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 24, 2002)

Keep em coming!

Ancalagon


----------



## madriel (Oct 24, 2002)

*_looks at the calendar_*

*_taps foot_*

Well?


----------



## NiTessine (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey, you still haven't even cleared the first session... I want my scene!


----------



## Oni (Jan 12, 2003)

*KA-BUMP*


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 12, 2003)

Nice save Oni.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 12, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Nice save Oni.  *




That means story is going to continue?


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 12, 2003)

Certainly going to try to get it back up to speed.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 12, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Certainly going to try to get it back up to speed. *




Those are good news!


----------



## Oni (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank NiTessine, I just happened to notice the link in his sig on another thread.


----------

